# do seagulls and crows eat pigeons?



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

i was asking that cause we have alot of crows and seagulls 

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Crows, pretty cool in their own right, have been known to raid nests and kill baby birds.
So will chipmunks.

Crows and gulls are both scavengers as well.

--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

k so if i keep it safe from chipmunks and crows they can't get em? wut about sqirels do they eat baby birds?

------------------
luke


----------



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

Some do!


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

gross! but hey that's nature they got to survive just like pigeons

------------------
luke


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

this guy e-mailed me and saiid crows chased his pigeons away from the crow teritory and it made the pigeons have to fly faster wich made them stronger so he welcomes the crows 

------------------
luke


----------



## Marv_jay (Jul 2, 2001)

All i can say is KAAAAAAAAAAAAKAAAAAAAAKAAAAAAAA


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

k what ever. what was the point of that?

------------------
luke


----------

